#  Der kleine Patient >   Hausstauballergie bei Kindern >

## Chrimos

Hallo, 
bei unserer Kleinen wurde vor Kurzem eine Hausstauballergie festgestellt. Wir sollen nun unser Haus möglichst "clean" halten. Das sagt sich natürlich so leicht. Wenn man aber auf dem Lande lebt, dann ist das mal gar nicht so leicht. Bei uns im Dorf leben viele Bauern, die auch mal bei uns vorbeischauen und natürlich auch "Dreck" am Schuh haben. Zudem wird von den Feldern immer mal wieder Staub aufgewirbelt, der bei offenem Fenster ins Haus kommt. Ich werde nun aller 2 Tage Wischen, aber das wird bei unserem Haus schon eine Mamutaufgabe.  
Zudem wurde uns empfohlen Allergiker Bettwäsche zuzulegen und diese ordentlich zu pflegen, um Milben keinen Nährboden zu geben. Habt ihr mit euren Kindern Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Übernehmen die Krankenkassen vielleicht die Kosten für eine Reinigungskraft oder Bettwäsche etc? Würde mich sehr interessieren.

----------


## josie

Hallo Chrismos!
Also erstmal sollte man jetzt den Schmutz von draußen nicht mit dem Hausstaub verwechseln, es handelt sich um Milben, die diese Allergie hervorrufen und die befinden sich eben vorallem im Bettzeug, deswegen die empfohlenen, milbendichte Überzüge für Bettzeug und Matratzen.
Bei nachgewiesener Diagnose durch den Arzt, wird das wohl von der KK bezahlt, da braucht ihr dann vermutlich ein Attest vom Arzt.
Das mit der Reinigunskraft kannst Du vergessen, selbst Rheumakranke, die sich nicht bewegen können, müßen das selbstbezahlen. 
Milben lieben warmes und feuchtes Raumklima, deshalb sollte der Schlafbereich kühl und nicht feucht sein (18° - 20° C und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von unter 50%)
Wichtig ist auch an die Kuscheltiere zu denken, die müßen erstmal verbannt werden, bzw man kann das Kuscheltier in einer Plastiktüte ins Gerfrierfach/Gefrierschrank tun für 24 Std. und danach sollte es gewaschen werden, um die abgestorbenen Milben und deren Kot vollständig zu entfernen.
Staubsaugen/Saubermachen/Wischen am besten in Abwesenheit des Kindes, das sie Allergie hat

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
ich würde einmal vor dem nächsten Winter mit dem behandelnden Arzt sprechen ob bei ihm eine Hyposensibilisierung möglich ist!   Hausstaubmilben Allergie: Informationen und Tipps für den Alltag 
Was die Bauern angeht ist es eigentlich anders. Kinder von Bauern haben eigentlich kaum irgendwelche Allergien oder gar Asthma weil ihr Immunsystem ab den ersten Tag entsprechend trainiert wird. Später mit drei ,vier Jahren funktioniert das nicht mehr.
In der Stadt entstehen nicht wenige Allergien weil sich Blütenpollen  mit Russpartikel aus den Abgasen verbinden und in dem Fall richtig aggressiv werden können. Noch dazu wo sie sehr tief in Bronchien usw. eindringen können!  Warum Landkinder nur selten unter Allergien leiden - Mensch - derStandard.at 
Auch das Stillen ist in dem Zusammenhang (Allergien) wichtig zumindest sechs Monate. Was Heute eigentlich die Ausnahme ist! 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## Chrimos

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe.
Wir selbst sind keine Bauern, haben nur viele hier im Dorf. Davon, dass Kinder im Dorf eher nichts mit Allergien am Hut haben, habe ich auch schon gehört, aber es gibt scheinbar ausnahmen. Ich muss allerdings auch eingestehen, dass unser Kind nicht unbedingt ständig "im Heu spielt". Wir leben in einer kleinen Siedlung, die vom alten Dorf etwas separiert ist. 
Die Allergiewäsche wurde inzwischen genehmigt. Die Pflege scheint aber auch nicht ganz ohne zu sein Pflegetipps für Allergiker Bettwäsche » Waschmaschinen Test  :Peinlichkeit:  Aber egal, immerhin hat die KK überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht und ich konnte sie auch gleich kaufen. Das mit der Reinigungskraft hatte ich auch gleich angefragt, aber das war wie du schon beschrieben hast vergebliche Liebesmühe, dass hat sie ohne groß zu diskutieren gleich verworfen (hatte aber auch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet). 
Das mit den Kuscheltieren war ein sehr guter Tipp. Hat zwar einigen Aufstand gegeben, aber daran hätte ich sicher nicht gleich gedacht.
 @_Stefan_D: Hyposensibilisierung wird ab Ende des Jahres angestrebt, da es ausschaut als ob noch weitere Allergien vorliegen. Muss aber nochmal mit Blutuntersuchung getestet werden. Ich danke euch auf alle Fälle, war eine sehr große Hilfe!

----------


## Lottel

Bettwäsche zahlt sich sicher aus, kenne das auch von Freunden und letztlich auch Geräte zum saubermachen wie etwa einen guten Staubsauger, gibts auch speziell für Allergiker oder auch ein so ein Dampfgerät zum Matratzen und Sofa sauber machen - letztlich kann man halt dadurch etwas Linderung verschaffen

----------


## Arndt22

Ich habe das gleich Problem und so schlimm ist es nicht wenn man gewisse Sachen beachtet. Wichtig ist vor allen die Bettwäsche, denn wenn die mit den Mistdingern voll ist, kann das Kind auf längerer Dauer hin Asthma bekommen. Das heisst die Bettwäsche regelmäßig waschen und mit eine guten Waschmaschine kann man sogar gewisse Waschprogramme die für Allergiker (siehe hier: waschmaschinetests.eu)super sind das vorbeugen. Ich habe das schon mehrere Jahre und komme damit voll zu recht. Kann alles machen. Frage: Ist die Nase ihres Kindes versopft bzw. kann das Kind schlecht durch die Nase atmen?

----------


## SilkeSchmidt

Also ich kann dir auf jeden Fall zu Allergiker-Bettwäsche raten bzw. vielmehr diese "Encasings", die Milbendicht sind. Ich bin selbst gegen Hausstaubmilben allergisch und habe seitdem ich auf diese Bettbezüge umgestiegen bin, weitaus weniger Probleme. Die Encasings werden in der Regel von der Krankenkasse (bei mir war's die TK) bezahlt. Einfach mal nachfragen  :Zwinker: .

----------


## Andrea80

Ich denke auch es würde nichts schaden täglich die Zimmer von Hausstaub zu reinigen. Wem die tägliche Reinigung der Böden zu anstrengend ist oder er einfach keine Zeit hat dem kann ich heutzutage Putzroboter an Herz legen, die automatisch die Wohnung von Staub reinigen. Sehr gut informieren über Saugroboter und Wischroboter und sonstige Putzroboter kann man sich auf http://fensterputzroboter-test.auit.de zu diesem Thema.

----------


## Larunia

Ich leide auch schon länger unter einer Hausstauballergie. Zuerst hat mir meine Hautärztin auch entsprechende Bettwäsche verschrieben. Die Kosten wurden auch von meiner Krankenkasse übernommen, aber leider hat mir die Bettwäsche überhaupt nicht geholfen. Erst eine Desensibilisierung, die derzeit immer noch läuft (mit Tabletten), hat mit deutliche Linderung verschafft.

----------


## frederika

Hallo Chrimos, 
wir kennen das auch aus unserem Haushalt. Mein Mann hat ebenfalls eine Hausstaubsallergie, weshalb wir sehr auf die Reinigung von Oberflächen, aber auch der Luft achten. Einen Tipp kann ich dir in jedem Fall geben. Nutze für die Reinigung der Oberflächen und Böden am besten einen Staubsauger ohne Beutel. Diese Zyklonensauger filtern nämlich auch feinste Partikel aus der Luft und stoßen diese nicht wie herkömmliche Modelle wieder nach außen ab/wirbeln sie auf. 
Zusätzlich gibt es mittlerweile auch Luftreiniger, die die Luft im Raum regelmäßig durchfiltern und so ebenfalls zur Luftqualität beitragen.

----------


## Adana

Ich kenne das leider ausreichend, hatte ich schon als Kind und das hieß - alle Teppich, dicke Vorhänge und alte, sperrige Stoffbetten austauschen. 
Regelmäßig Staub entfernen ist natürlich auch notwendig, bestätige aber was frederika sagt, direkt nach dem Staubsaugen ist es am allerschlimmsten.  :Zwinker:  
Bei mir zu Hause habe ich kaum noch Probleme aber Urlaube können richtig anstrengend werden... 
lg, Adana

----------


## johannaungerer1

Hallo, 
kurz eine Frage...gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten außer Staubsauger-Filter entfernen etc. Weil dass ist bei uns im Haushalt mittlerweile selbstverständlich, dass wir den Filter entfernen. 
LG

----------


## johannaungerer1

Hallo,
ich hatte heute eine interessante Unterhaltung mit einer Freundin und sie hat mir Schwarzkümmelöl empfohlen. Ich habe da ein klein wenig recherchiert und wie es ausschaut, hilft es wirklich gegen Allergie. Weitere Infos: Schwarzkümmelöl enthält einen besonderen Wirkstoff mit dem Namen Nigellon Semohiorpion. Diese Substanz wirkt besondesr krampflösend und antiallergen. Auf diese Art und Weise vermag Schwarzkümmelöl bei Allergien und Unverträglichkeitsreaktionen Linderung zu verschaffen. Mit seiner krampflösenden Eigenschaft wirkt Nigellon Semohiorpion besonders bei Heuschnupfen, da die krampfartig ausgelösten Spasmen der Nasenschleimhäute dadurch gelöst werden können. Allgemein kann durch diesen Wirkstoff langfristig die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass solche krampfartigen Spasmen in den Schleimhäuten auftreten gesenkt werden. Bei Asthma und allergischen Reaktionen der oberen Atemwege Schwarzkümmelöl kann aufgrund von Nigellon Semohiorpion auch durch allergische Reaktionen verschlossene Bronchien wieder öffnen. In diesem Zusammenhang empfiehlt sich ein Dampfbad, bei dem Schwarzkümmelöl inhaliert wird.  
Sie hat mir auch den Tipp gegeben MSM zu versuchen. MSM steht für Methylsulfonylmethan. Sicherlich hört es sich erst einmal komisch an, wenn davon gesprochen wird, Schwefel in seiner Ernährung mit aufzunehmen. Die Tatsache ist aber, das Methylsulfonylmethan auch abgekürzt MSM genannt, schon natürlich in manchen Pflanzen und auch in tierischen Organismen vorkommt. Täglich nehmen wir mit unserer regulären Ernährung eszu uns, allerdings nur in sehr kleinen Mengen, die in Milligramm gemessen werden können.   Schwarzkümmelöl und MSM sind generell sehr interessant. Ich kann wenn du magst in 2 Wochen mal berichten, obs bei uns geholfen hat.

----------


## StefanD.

Wirkung von MSM (Methylsulfonylmethan) *organischer Schwefel*   wieder ein Wunderheilmittel (in der Realität -Nahrungsergänzungsmittel) ohne Wirksamkeitsnachweis  aus den USA was richtig Kohle bringt mit der entsprechenden Werbung auch auf solchen Seiten!  
Es soll helfen bei Allergien, Asthma, Brustkrebs, Darmkrebs, Lupus erythematodes, Rheuma, Schmerzen, Schnarchen usw. also fast bei jeder Erkrankung! In Wirklichkeit hilft dies nur einem .. 
In der Realität nehmen wir schon durch die Ernährung genügend Schwefel auf. 
Das wir scheiden dies eigentlich sofort wieder aus, aber in den USA wo dies lizenziert ist klingelt bei einem Herrn die Kasse für das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel! (Was absolut keiner Kontrolle unterliegt).
Darum auch die massive Werbung für solche Mittel!  
Frage 
In letzter Zeit höre ich immer wieder von einer vorteilhaften Wirkung von MSM auf die Gelenke. Ist an der Behauptung etwas dran?
Antwort 
MSM ist eine Abkürzung für die organische Schwefelverbindung "Methylsulfonylmethan", auch genannt "Dimethylsulfon". Genau wie Sie schreiben, finden sich im Internet zahlreiche Anbieter, die MSM als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel in Form von Kapseln, Pillen oder Pulver anbieten. Die Substanz soll nicht nur bei Arthrose helfen, sondern auch Hauterkrankungen entgegenwirken, Entzündungen vorbeugen und sogar vor Krebs schützen.
Diese Werbeaussagen sind allerdings nicht wissenschaftlich belegt. Herstellern ist es daher nicht gestattet, gesundheitsbezogene Werbeaussagen zu MSM zu treffen. Deshalb findet man solche Gesundheitsversprechen auch nie auf den Mitteln selbst, sondern meist auf diversen – häufig unseriösen – Internetseiten.
Was Sie bedenken sollten: Bei MSM-haltigen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln handelt es sich um Lebensmittel. Sie dürfen keine arzneiähnliche Wirkung haben, das obliegt allein den Arzneimitteln. Außerdem gibt es – im Gegensatz zu Arzneimitteln – keine behördliche Wirksamkeits- und Sicherheitsprüfung und kein staatliches Zulassungsverfahren (mehr Informationen dazu finden Sie hier). Auch die Frage nach gesundheitlichen Risiken bei Einnahme von MSM-Produkten bleibt offen.
Wir empfehlen deshalb, eine ausgewogene Ernährung zu bevorzugen. Dann ist eine gute Versorgung mit allen lebenswichtigen Nährstoffen gewährleistet und Sie riskieren keine Überdosierung. Schwefel ist in vielen Lebensmitteln enthalten. Zu nennen sind zum Beispiel Eier, Fleisch, Milchprodukte, Nüsse oder Hülsenfrüchte.
Quelle VZ.de

----------


## edna589

Hausstaub oder die Hausstaubmilbe je nach dem wogegen man allergisch ist. Gute Nachtruhe gibt dem Körper oft genug Kraft um den Tag zu überstehen. Seit unser Kind ein Kopfkissen für Allergiker hat geht es im besser. So gesehen hilft es schon nur bei allen Kindern wird es nicht ausreichen. Schlafen tut man ja nicht den ganzen Tag und das häufige Wechseln der Bettwäsche ist auch anzuraten, auch da gibt es inzwischen Allergie Bettdecken die weiter dafür sorgen das die Haustaubmilbe nicht an den Kleinen herankommen.

----------


## Somighten

dass hat sie ohne groß zu diskutieren gleich verworfen

----------


## GabriellaEisen

Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps hier! Mein Sohn hat auch damit zu kämpfen

----------

